# MINI FATTIES from the Sept throwdown



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2012)

Took over a 100 pictures for the throwdown. I did get it down to 31.

So I hope you all like a lot of pictures. so here we go.

_*Here the line up *_

  *MINI FATTIES*
4 *Sausage fatties*
1) salami , ham, little smokies, pulled pork, provolone cheese,
2) pulled pork, salami, green pepper, onions, mushrooms, olives, jalapenos , pepper jack cheese.
3) hamburger, provolone cheese, salami, ham, pulled pork, little smokies
4) pepper jack cheese, olives , onion , green peepers, mushrooms, jalapenos
3 *Hamburger fatties*
1) hamburger, mozzarella cheese.
2) hamburger, jalapenos, mushroom, onions, american cheese.
3) hamburger, ham, salami, smoked cheddar cheese, little smokies
* All mini fatties smoked then wrap0ed in egg rolls
*BREAKFAST FATTY*
Country sausage, hash browns, eggs, american cheese, smoked ham
*DESSERT FATTY*
Fresh peaches, apples, plums, strawberries
* Both fatties smoked then wrapped in bisquits.













048.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






 3 one lbs bags rolled out.













074.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















097.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















098.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















099.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















100.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















109.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















111.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















113.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






One of the sausage we just cut in half . First one was a fruit fatty













132.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






The other one is the breakfast fatty













138.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






All rolled up













142.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






We marked each one so we would know what in each of them













143.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






On the smoker













149.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Here we marked how they went on the smoker













154.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Looking good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















156.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Took them off when they reach 155 IT













159.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Wrapping them in egg roll wrappers













161.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















162.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















163.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Frying them up













169.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















170.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Getting ready to roll out the bisquits













174.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Wrapping up the breakfast and fruit fatties













176.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















180.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






All done













184.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















195.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Breakfast fatty













196.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Fruit fatty













198.JPG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






Made a fruit bowl and a fruit smoothie













208_crop.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


















IMAG0144.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012






The mini fatty wrap in egg roll wrapper was great !!!

This is a must do again.

 Thanks for looking .


----------



## meatinc (Oct 12, 2012)

That is amazing!  Great pictures and instructions.  Thanks a ton - now I'm hungry!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow those look great! What a neat idea


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Wow those look great! What a neat idea


Thanks , I like the mini fatty, Just the right size for a snack


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 13, 2012)

meatinc said:


> That is amazing!  Great pictures and instructions.  Thanks a ton - now I'm hungry!


thanks,


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

That's Awesome Ed!!! I love the Mini idea, easier to make different kinds and would make great appetizers! 

Great write up and pics! (Glad you didn't have to load them one at a time)


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

good job. just got mine up today. getting ready to peek at everyone threads. thanks for sharing. you put in some work on yours as well nice job.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 21, 2012)

Those mini-fatties are a great idea.  Never would have though of using the won ton wrappers.  I see lots of potential for this.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

